# Sound Driver for IBM Thinkpad T42



## ltdortch (Feb 20, 2007)

My laptop has no sound. I need to know where I can get the sound driver for an IBM Thinkpad T42.
Thanks!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

ibm / lenova has a very easy site to find info on, and, in that YOU have the info needed,
start with this:

Finding my product number (machine type / model or part number) and serial number

User's guides and manuals

Support & downloads

download them then 'burn' them to a cd for backup, 'cause if you needed them once, you will need them again


----------

